# Trade Up, Trade Down



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Chad Ford wrote a recent article about Miami's interest in OJ Mayo, and notes that with so many teams so interested in Beasley (Wolves included), they could get their man slightly lower and gain more assets besides. Would you 1) like to see the Wolves trade up and get Beasley? If so, how much would you be willing to part with for that one-spot climb? Or, 2) would you prefer the Wolves trade down and collect more assets? If so, what sort of trade would you envision? Two picks, a player and a later pick, future picks...? I realize this thread doesn't cover anywhere near all he possibilities, including the very real, attractive (to many) option of picking third and getting Mayo or someone else at that spot, but too bad, live with it! It's a fictional "would you rather" game.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The only deal I would like to do is a swap with Milwaukee. We could dump some garbage and get Bogut and the BPA at #8.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

On that Bogut note, I know someone was talking about it earlier--and it is interesting. But was that a rumor, or just something people were talking about as a cool thing? It seems hard to imagine the Bucks wanting to unload him when their backup plan would consist of Dan Gadzuric, a rookie or a free agent. But yeah, I would certainly do something like that, too. I don't think I'd trade places with Miami, even meaning it means we get Beasley, unless they made a really good offer. If it meant giving up future 1st rounders or players worth much, I wouldn't swap up one spot for a player who might not be much (or even any) better than the guy we can get at our own spot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I posted a link somewhere on this site, it actually was a half legit sounding rumor... although i agree, im not sure what the bucks would be thinking trading him away


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

That would be nice to trade back to number 8 and get Bogut too. I would really like for us to trade up and get Rose but it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

getting word from a few places miami wants mayo... if they call with an offer to move up mchale should turn it down straight away, force their hand and make them take him at 2... beasley could drop

although id actually preffer mayo than beasley for this team, there is no denying his talent


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> That would be nice to trade back to number 8 and get Bogut too. I would really like for us to trade up and get Rose but it doesn't seem likely.


Andrew Bogut is the only player on the Bucks that *WILL NOT* be traded, even if the #3 is available. He is the cornerstone for this team thats looking to unload Redd or Williams. If Redd gets moved and more shots are given to bogut its not crazy to think he could be an 18 and 10 guy this year, and a soon be a consistant 20/10.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah i cant see bogut being moved... he shouldnt be at least


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Local blurb... Milwaukee Bucks insider says that the Wolves are possibly looking to move down and the Bucks up, and said a package of the #8 and Charlie V may be enough to up to #3... thoughts on this being remotely realistic



> With the NBA draft less than two weeks away – June 26th, to be precise – rumors continue to swirl around the Bucks. There has been ample talk the Bucks would like to package their No. 1 pick and a player — perhaps Charlie Villanueva – for an established player – or to move up in the draft — possibly with Minnesota at No. 3 — to possibly select Southern California guard O.J. Mayo. Racine Journal-Times


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't mind that trade, in that it gives us another decent-sized, pretty versatile, talented player in C. Villanueva and a player at 8 who, in my opinion (as someone not 100% sold on Mayo's potential equating success), could be every bit as good as the five guys taken before him. DJ Augustin, Kevin Love, Jeryd Bayless, DeAndre Jordan, Joe Alexander ... lots of possibilities. Nothing at 8 I'm 100% sold on, but I'm not 100% sold on anyone other than Rose or Beasley, so I'd rather gamble at 8 than at 3. Villanueva, though, while talented, isn't my ideal guy to add to the Wolves. Offensive minded and best as a PF, while he's going to be paired with Jefferson or brought off the bench. So it's not the best situation. But we do need a talent infusion, and villanueva PLUS another lottery pick would add up to more talent than we'd get at 3.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I still wouldnt want to turn down the opportunity of getting Mayo..

IF it went through id want Deandre Jordan, but id like to see the wolves keep the number 3


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> I still wouldnt want to turn down the opportunity of getting Mayo..


I think Mayo is pretty clearly the #3 guy in the draft talent wise, but I have questions about how he'd fit with the existing talent in Minnesota. His length and weight measured about the same as Jarrett Jack at the pre-draft. Basically he's a good sized PG but pretty undersized as a 2. 

I've asked this before but haven't got an answer yet... what do Wolves fans think about starting Brewer in the backcourt alongside Mayo with Foye being the 6th man?

STOMP


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

STOMP said:


> I've asked this before but haven't got an answer yet... what do Wolves fans think about starting Brewer in the backcourt alongside Mayo with Foye being the 6th man?


Well, I can only speak for this Wolves fan, not others, but I think that's a pretty bad idea. It would leave our backcourt woefully poor with ball-handling, and leave our only decent shooter being the primary ball-handler, which is a recipe for disaster and disheartened teammates. Brewer is best off as a wing forward. I don't worry about his lack of weight at all. He's tall, long and quick enough to play there with success. He'll never be bulky, but he'll add strength, and frankly, he played pretty tough there last year despite lack of size. I have no fear about him at that spot. As for Foye, while I do have my doubts as to whether he's a true starter on a good team at either guard spot, for now he's one of our top two players (maybe top three after the draft, but we'll see), and he simply has to play a lot at either PG or SG for now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, brewer definately needs to develop as a 3, not a SG... 

Mayo/Foye is still my ideal back court for this team, sure they are somewhat undersized but both of them can really play either back court position well, which will make it harder to defend


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

luther said:


> Well, I can only speak for this Wolves fan, not others, but I think that's a pretty bad idea. It would leave our backcourt woefully poor with ball-handling, and leave our only decent shooter being the primary ball-handler, which is a recipe for disaster and disheartened teammates. Brewer is best off as a wing forward. I don't worry about his lack of weight at all. He's tall, long and quick enough to play there with success. He'll never be bulky, but he'll add strength, and frankly, he played pretty tough there last year despite lack of size. I have no fear about him at that spot.


If I were a Wolves fan I'm sure I'd be at least a little concerned. He's smaller in wingspan, standing reach, and weight then any 3 I can think of. Dude puts the small into SF. Regardless of whether or not he's able to play the 2 today, I'd probably want him to focus on improving his ball handling skills from here on out. I'm sure he can read the writing on the wall and see how he physically stacks up.

STOMP


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I see your point; however, I'm not talking about measurements--which I think are the most overrated part of basketball--but about actually seeing him play 40+ games or so. And he was fine as a thin, allegedly short-armed rookie. So as he adds strength, I have no reason to doubt he can adjust. It would be a far, far bigger transition for him to become a guard than to add the strength he needs to really excel as a forward. For whatever it's worth, I thought he had a fine season last year, and that his biggest problem was inconsistent playing time. He struggled, of course. We all knew he couldn't shoot. But he was already one helluva defender and a good energy player. I have few concerns that he's going to be just fine as a SF.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hes a small forward that will be able to play the 2 spot depending on line ups, not the other way around, definately


----------

